
Chinese Skype Software Secretly Logs Political Chat Messages - h34t
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/10/chinese-skype-s.html
======
asmosoinio
All I get is: \------- ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL:
[http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/10/chinese-
skype-s.htm...](http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/10/chinese-skype-s.html)

The following error was encountered:

Unable to forward this request at this time. \-------

